# iPad 2 et Smart Cover, sortie de veille



## Alexis176 (26 Mars 2011)

L'ingénieuse (mais finalement pas si pratique que ça) Smart Cover permet, en l'ouvrant, de déverrouiller automatiquement l'iPad 2. Par contre, j'ai remarqué depuis hier (et je me demande si je suis le seul), une baisse de luminosité automatique de l'écran dès que je retire la Smart Cover. Ainsi, pendant une ou deux secondes l'écran garde sa luminosité telle que je l'ai choisie, et après baisse d'intensité comme s'il repartait déjà en veille (délai de 2 min sélectionné dans les réglages pourtant). Je pense à un petit bug au niveau de l'OS et de la gestion de la veille mais est-ce que ça arrive à d'autres personnes? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Mars 2011)

Alexis176 a dit:


> L'ingénieuse (mais finalement pas si pratique que ça) Smart Cover permet, en l'ouvrant, de déverrouiller automatiquement l'iPad 2. Par contre, j'ai remarqué depuis hier (et je me demande si je suis le seul), une baisse de luminosité automatique de l'écran dès que je retire la Smart Cover. Ainsi, pendant une ou deux secondes l'écran garde sa luminosité telle que je l'ai choisie, et après baisse d'intensité comme s'il repartait déjà en veille (délai de 2 min sélectionné dans les réglages pourtant). Je pense à un petit bug au niveau de l'OS et de la gestion de la veille mais est-ce que ça arrive à d'autres personnes?
> Merci d'avance.



Oui, j'ai le même bug ici. Ça ne se produit que rarement et ça ne dure pas.

Tu ne trouves pas la SmartCover si pratique que ça ? Je la trouve extraordinaire : plus besoin de sortir iPad de sa housse pour profiter du design. J'aime !


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Mars 2011)

Moi le seul soucis que je trouve a cette couverture est que lorsu'elle bouge pr 'netoyer' l'ecran du meme coup l'aimant bouge ce qui dé et révérouille l'ipad


----------



## worldice (27 Mars 2011)

Pour le bug, vous n'êtes sur que ce n'est pas le paramètre "luminosité" qui est réglé sur "auto". Car en "auto", il change la luminosité en fonction de l'endroit où on est.


----------



## Alexis176 (27 Mars 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Pour le bug, vous n'êtes sur que ce n'est pas le paramètre "luminosité" qui est réglé sur "auto". Car en "auto", il change la luminosité en fonction de l'endroit où on est.



J'ai pensé à ça aussi, et après vérification la luminosité automatique est désactivée. Ce petit bug sera sûrement réglé avec une prochaine MAJ.


----------



## AlabamaTom (4 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part, lorsque j'ouvre seulement une partie de la Smart Cover, l'écran s'allume avec une faible luminosité et au fur et à mesure que je l'ouvre la luminosité devient plus puissante.

Je trouve cela plutôt bien pensé...


----------



## jeanmoyeolivier (6 Juin 2011)

Petit hors sujet en fait faut il absolument la couverture magnétique de la pomme pour un verrouillage et deverrouillage auto? Car j'ai une housse  en cuir a rabat sans aimant et Ca fonctionne pas donc je me demandais si ce n'étais pas a cause de Ca?? Merci


----------



## gabou009 (6 Juin 2011)

Il ne faut pas nécéssairement la SmartCover. Il faut une housse qui se replie et lorsqu'elle ait fermé, qu'elle ai des aimants sur ceux de l'iPad. Tu peux tenter de bricoler aussi!


----------



## jeanmoyeolivier (6 Juin 2011)

Merci de répondre aussi vite gabou, je vais essayer de bidouiller qq chose avec  de tout fin magnets de petit Gervais que je vais coller au dos de ma housse, bonne nuit suis content moi maintenant :rateau:


----------



## jeanmoyeolivier (6 Juin 2011)

Arff, je viens d'essayer de mettre des aimants pour voire ce que ça allait faire mais cela ne fonctionne pas grrr, je vais faire d'autre recherche et d'autre essais...

Ca va aller...


----------

